# axel housing



## ncondit (Sep 27, 2012)

hello members

i have a 240D tractor and need to remove the right side axle tube. to repair the three point hitch pin threads.
do i have to remove the axle first or will the axle housing tube slip right over it ?

thanks for the help------ fatandold!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

I have an opinion but no service manual so will not comment on what you need to do. If you don't have a parts manual I might could help you if you want to pm me and share your email address.

Well, I'm back and can't help myself. I must share my opinion. I think you will have to pull the pto assembly to access the bolt that holds the final driven gear on the axle. Then the axle housing and axle can be removed. If it were possible for the axle housing to be pulled off the axle the axle would be hanging in limbo and certainly no way to put it back together. I believe the axle will have to come toward the outside to come out of the axle housing. Do I know this? No.


----------

